# Solo 272



## sobo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, my Solo 2-cycle motor is working fine except for an issue with the steel inlet diaphragm (I think this is the correct name) in the carburetor. After some time of use, the steel inlet diaphragm will break into small pieces. I substitute it for a new one, it will not last long. The carburetor air intake is properly protected by an air filter. There is no way stones, sand have entered the carburetor and broken the steel diaphragm. I attach a picture of the damaged steel inlet diaphragm.

Is there any way to adjust the motor to solve this issue? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Sobo.The part you have is called a reed valve.It acts as a check valve to prevent crankcase pressure from blowing out through the carb.The last time I worked on a reed,it was on a 1950's Johnson outboard motor.If the reed metal wasn't tempered correctly,it could be breaking from the flex of opening and closing while running.I have heard that back firing of the motor could cause the reed to fracture.Is the flywheel key sheared at all?
Sorry I don't have a more definite answer.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Where did the broken piece go? Maybe broken due to age? How old is the unit? Replace reed valve if available.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Broken pieces were probably ingested (not a good thing!). I'd side with the Marine...probably the temper, or perhaps just fatigue or backfiring. It's rare they break unless worn from from dirt ingestion.

You can order parts direct from Solo, if they're still available...

http://www.solousa.com/store/browse/parts.html


----------

